# netzwerk will nicht so recht...



## loki (9. November 2001)

habe ein netenbook an rechner (beide win xp) über tp crosslink kabel angschlossen (ca. 5m kabel)... nur ist meine netzwerkauslastung bei unter 1%... und sie kommt nicht höher... netzwerk ist 10mbps...

loki


----------



## NeoX (9. November 2001)

*...*

wobei kommt die auslastung nicht über 1%???
im normal modus oder was???


----------



## loki (10. November 2001)

tja, das passiert bei normaler datenübertragung...

ich habe jetzt einen rechner neu installiert, und jetzt gehts wieder...

ist aber trotzdem blöd, wenn man nicht weiss warum


gruss
loki


----------



## NeoX (10. November 2001)

*...*

also ich gehe jetzt davon aus das auch wenn du mal ne 100mb datei übersnetz hast laufen lassen die auslastung nicht über 1% geganmgen ist!!!

jetzt ist nur die frage wie war die geschwindigkeit war die gleich oder is die auch im keller gewesen?

falls sie gleich war, wars wohl nur nen anzeigen fehler von xp...

wenn sie im keller war wirds wohl der falsche treiber gewesen sein!!!


----------



## loki (10. November 2001)

also 100mb waren es nicht, da müsste ich ja monate warten... aber für 3mb wollte der rechner 2 minuten und mehr haben...

und beim kopieren, da ist die geschw. immer so zwischen 0.6% und 0.9% hin und her gesprungen... selten (aber wirklich nur ganz selten) waren für sekundenbruchteile auch mal 2,5% drin...

treiber waren und sind immer die von win xp

aber momentan gehts ja... ich heule wieder, wenn´s nicht geht... ;o)

loki


----------



## NeoX (11. November 2001)

*...*

hoffentlich klappts jetzt auch...
wenn nicht kannste dich ja mal melden!!!


----------

